# Grail Arrival - Orient "blue Mako"



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah, I know it's a relative "cheapie", but I fell in love with this thing the moment I set eyes on it (you know how it is) even though I don't particularly like dive watches. Orient apparently stopped making these a while ago so all attempts to purchase one new turned out to be dead-ends so this watch became a "grail" for me. Luckily, fellow forum member Ventura spotted one for sale on TZUK after reading my WTB on this forum and put me in touch with the seller (Luberfly) who happened to be an occasional poster on this forum. Anyway, to cut a long story short, the deal was duly done and my Blue Mako arrived safely all the way from Italy last week. Since then it's hardly been off my wrist.

I don't particularly like the "rubber" strap, so will be hunting down an original Orient oyster bracelet for it in due course, but other than that I am totally delighted with the watch. The blue dial is a thing of beauty in sunlight and the watch keeps amazing time - gains less than a second per day on my wrist - incredible!

Anyway, without further ado, here it is:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

They are very nice watches, I`ve got the pepsi & am very impressed with it :thumbup:

*Orient CEM65006D EM85CS 21 Jewels*










I have to agree about the rubber strap, it really needs the original bracelet IMO :wink2:


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Nice looking watches...Love the sword hands. Definately looks better on the Bracelet.


----------



## seamonkies (Jan 12, 2008)

Looks good.


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

*Big congrats!* For me it was the same situation with the Orange Monster, a real cheapie (atleast when you consider how wellmade it is ) but something I knew a wanted in my collection.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

I agree with all this. I have had several Orient watches and they are outstanding value for money - perhaps I will get flamed for this but in a lot of ways they are better value than Seiko.

Rob


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

V nice. What's the button for?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Barryboy said:


> I agree with all this. I have had several Orient watches and they are outstanding value for money - perhaps I will get flamed for this but in a lot of ways they are better value than Seiko.
> 
> Rob


Generally I prefer Orient to Seiko :wink2:


----------



## ramongonzalez (Jul 24, 2008)

elegant; I like it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

It dosen't matter if it's a cheapie, it all comes down to wheather you like it or not


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2008)

Mrcrowley said:


> V nice. What's the button for?


Changing the date


----------

